# Looking in northwest Florida



## pineforest (Jun 3, 2016)

Looking for house and min 5 acres in northwest Florida. Husband will be working in Pensacola but he's willing to drive an hour. I'm not as excited about that drive for him time wise but we have only found piece so far and it is an hour away. But it's 17 acres and very close to being what we are looking for. 

If anyone has heard of anything in that area please let me know 

Needs to be at least a 3 bed house... Large family. The kids don't mind sharing but I don't want to live tiny either


----------



## pineforest (Jun 3, 2016)

We'd also consider renting though most people don't care to rent to large families. Yes I know they can't discriminate... Legally. But it still happens.

We will most likely only be in the area 3 years. (Military) but since renting has been such a pain and it is 3 years... We are looking to buy. Also our older kids are growing up and very much interesting in homesteading. So even if we move we could end up keeping it. Who knows lol


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Give this guy a call.
He's retired USN...

5 acres most likely will be up towards Cantonment area. You might get lucky on the west side of Pensacola not that far from the Base


http://www.pensacolahousehunter.com/


----------

